

IE6 usage falls below 5% in The US and Europe - iamcalledrob
http://gs.statcounter.com/press/ie6-falls-below-5-perc-for-first-time-in-us-and-europe

======
teilo
I wonder whether we will see upgrades from the 7-8-9 series proceed at a much
more rapid pace, given that the big hurdle, the interface, has already been
overcome from 6-7. I know people who would not upgrade, just because they
didn't like the UI change.

I only just forced myself to use Office 2007, since 2003 licenses are becoming
hard to come by. I hate it still, but I will have far less trouble moving to
2010 than I had moving to 2007.

------
ZeroGravitas
What does the dotted line on the statcounter graphs represent? All the colored
lines with large circles are browsers, but there is also a dotted gray line
that drops slightly then rises again and has no data points that you can hover
over.

~~~
pohl
At the very bottom of the color-coded legend on the right, it says "other
(dotted)".

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Thanks. I don't see a legend at all, might be a Gnash/Flash incompatibility.

------
ZeroGravitas
If you subtract the 4.61% using IE6 from the IE total score then IE and
Mozilla have almost exactly equal share in Europe 38.71 vs 38.61%.

